# Hello!



## altavista (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a Representative of Google! Hello


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2013)

Moved to general software, can I ask the OP, if you are here in an official capacity, drop W1zzard the site owner and administrator a PM saying as such and he will personalise your title.


----------



## LDNL (Jan 4, 2013)

E: This will be great thread to read once it gets going


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Moved to general software, can I ask the OP, if you are here in an official capacity, drop W1zzard the site owner and administrator a PM saying as such and he will personalise your title.



but tatty - why would we need a google rep unless he/she is here to discuss tax avoidance??



(dont delete - Legit question here)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but tatty - why would we need a google rep unless he/she is here to discuss tax avoidance??
> 
> 
> 
> (dont delete - Legit question here)



If we break our Nexus 4 or if Chrome is causing our pc to crash every second, you get the idea.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but tatty - why would we need a google rep unless he/she is here to discuss tax avoidance??
> 
> 
> 
> (dont delete - Legit question here)



Why would we not want a google rep? Google has hardware(_Nexus 4,7, 10_) as well. Don't let this thread get out of hand. The only wrong the OP has done was posting in the wrong section, and that has been resolved.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

So if I have any questions do I go here or use your search engine? If I can get an answer from a real person I'd rather use you, but you need to be here 24/7 for all of my searching needs.

Kthnx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Why would we not want a google rep? Google has hardware(_Nexus 4,7, 10_) as well. Don't let this thread get out of hand. The only wrong the OP has done was posting in the wrong section, and that has been resolved.



Mind you - Until he or she has gone through official channels and vetted by W1zzard they are still just some troll. so this rep might not be legit.

Also as a rep from a big company like google I expected something a lot more then just "I'm a Representative of Google! Hello" For instance, letting us know why their here and what their aim or purpose is rather then just something that doesnt even fill a sentence.

For instance, If i was a rep I would have gone to W1zzard first before posting, and i would have posted this....

"Hi, Im <insertnamehere> and im a representative from google her to promote and support our products - So if you have any questions regarding our products please just ask"

^THAT and he posted in the wrong section. which makes me think that hes just some random troll. Google would not hire someone with that level of Intelligence to represent them if they cant at least post in the right forum *No offence to the OP if you are genuine and i will retract my comment when you are fully vetted*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mind you - Until he or she has gone through official channels and vetted by W1zzard they are still just some troll. so this rep might not be legit.
> 
> Also as a rep from a big company like google I expected something a lot more then just "I'm a Representative of Google! Hello" For instance, letting us know why their here and what their aim or purpose is rather then just something that doesnt even fill a sentence.
> 
> ...



I agree Freedom, but let's give the user a chance to contact W1zzard, before we accuse them of something they may not be. Tatty already told the user what they need to do. I don't see any reason to keep pushing it along.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 4, 2013)

Intriguing ... this thread


----------



## McSteel (Jan 4, 2013)

Intriguing troll is intriguing...

Subscribed.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

A few of us will have to don the asshat if he was in fact a Google representative.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> A few of us will have to don the asshat if he was in fact a Google representative.



Pfft. I never leave home without mine.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pfft. I never leave home without mine.



You leave home?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You leave home?



Only when the wife isnt looking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, as far as offering support... 

Nexus 4 = made by LG
Nexus 7 = made b Asus
Nexus 10 = made by Samsung

any kind of hardware support is going to be short of a headache. as the rep has to phone around to find someone within these companies who can deal with the issue.

If you want to get technical about it. Its not so much supporting the product but delegating the work to others who will then do the work.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Only when the wife isnt looking.



And all this time I thought that mailman was caged to protect citizens.

This is what I imagined:





YMMV


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 4, 2013)

@OP > If you are who you say you are... then, Welcome.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally I don't get all the hate toward Google. In my experience Gmail is better than Hotmail, Live Mail, and Chrome is about the best browser going. Granted I got the Google redirect bug two years straight when it got hacked over the holidays, but it was easy to fix and since it didn't happen this holiday season, it would appear they've dealt with it accordingly. They were also one of the first big corporations to go off the grid and power their facilities with the Bloom Box, which is also a more environmentally conscious form of energy.

I doubt this is actually a Google rep though, for a few reasons. Such a person would likely know the correct forum to post in. He/she would also probably at least list the actual job title and time with the company in their profile. Lastly, a rep would try to make a good impression, vs posting a mysterious thread, then apparently ducking out without any responses.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 4, 2013)

A real rep would probably also post from an IP address in the same state as the location he provides in his profile. 



			
				TMM said:
			
		

> Pfft. I never leave home without mine.



I LOL'd

Now, keep it on topic. We are discussing the likelihood of this being a real Google rep.
Have fun ... keep it clean.


----------



## altavista (Jan 5, 2013)

So the influence of the trolls that you get constantly from the Internet makes you automatically assume I'm fake. I sent W1zzard a message on personalizing my title.


----------



## skylamer (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay, we believe you now giveaway some stuff to all of us!!!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> A real rep would probably also post from an IP address in the same state as the location he provides in his profile.



I don't know why you'd assume that when so many big corporations outsource their call centers anymore. Enough so to warrant producers making a movie and a TV show on the subject. It's possible the location mentioned is employer but he/she lives elsewhere. I know I wouldn't want to give out my actual city location, even if posting as a rep.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 5, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I don't know why you'd assume that when so many big corporations outsource their call centers anymore. Enough so to warrant producers making a movie and a TV show on the subject. It's possible the location mentioned is employer but he/she lives elsewhere.



Could be. Why not just say Google offices in (wherever)?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2013)

Google said:


> So the influence of the trolls that you get constantly from the Internet makes you automatically assume I'm fake. I sent W1zzard a message on personalizing my title.



as TPU'rs - we are a very inquisitive bunch.

If we came across a body lying on the street we'd have no choice but to poke it with a stick.

we are the proverbial 'how many TPU'rs does it take to change a light bulb??' joke - it takes one to do it and about 30 others to get into the science of it and it just happens that you were 'changing the light bulb' at the time and attracted quite a lot of attention.

Im not calling you a troll. Im just saying we have a lot of trolls that claim to be someone they are not around these places so its best to keep ones guard up


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Could be. Why not just say Google offices in (wherever)?



I agree, clearly not good at setting up a profile for someone claiming to be hired as a rep of a high tech corp like Google. Heck, I'd feel embarrassed asking for help setting up a profile, but a Google rep? 

I guess we'll know if this person is the real deal when we hear from W1zzard.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello. I am Lrrr, representative of the planet Omicron Persei 8.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to see if this is really a google rep. Something just doesn't ring true here, lol.

And I'm really a qubit.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 5, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Hello. I am Lrrr, representative of the planet Omicron Persei 8.



Is that part of the 8th dimension? Do you know Buckaroo Bonzai? I want proof damn it! 

If this person IS a Google rep, I bet he/she is wondering what the heck they've got themselves into by coming to planet TPU. LOL


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome, and ignore the paranoid


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Welcome, and ignore the paranoid



Admit it Jetster, you're just mooching for free Google swag.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Admit it Jetster, you're just mooching for free Google swag.



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 5, 2013)

Google said:


> So the influence of the trolls that you get constantly from the Internet makes you automatically assume I'm fake. I sent W1zzard a message on personalizing my title.



No, you'll find that any time someone claims to be a company rep, staff here will request you MSG W1zzard and confirm things.

Trolls aren't the issue...outright scammers are thieves are. With most thinking that the internet is still anonymous, you'd be surprised what people are willing to try.


So rather than worry about it, a blanket policy is kinda of in place.

You don't have to be a company rep to post here, and if you are, your words and posts are taken as the opinion of the company your are posting for, regardless. This "policy" of affirming company reps saves not only users from being misled, but also having companies mis-represented.


People are skeptic only because what normally goes on here isn't really of the sort of content that Google would need to have a rep for. We do not have a mobile device forum.

But we do have manufacturer support sections.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 5, 2013)

Google said:


> So the influence of the trolls that you get constantly from the Internet makes you automatically assume I'm fake.



Yes. Only a half-wit would take something on the internet for granted without questioning its validity.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Yes. Only a half-wit would take something on the internet for granted without questioning its validity.



 You mean I haven't been instant messaging with Natalie Portman


----------



## Kreij (Jan 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> You mean I haven't been instant messaging with Natalie Portman


Is she a Google rep?


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Yes. Only a half-wit would take something on the internet for granted without questioning its validity.



Oh that'll be me then.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 5, 2013)

While you are waiting with bated breath for the outcome of this tense stand-off to see if the OP is legit, go read my Friday Night Editoral on NPU and make some comments there. 

Yeah, cheap plug.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, cheap plug.



And I've just made a cheap comment over there.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2013)

Jetster said:


> You mean I haven't been instant messaging with Natalie Portman



Now I have to say that Natalie Portman is smokin' hot!  It's something about her obviously, not downright sexuality, but rather more sophisticated beauty with a twist of honest-hearted-goodness-and-awesomeness.  Natalie Portman FTW!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

I would warn everyone to stay on topic, however I have no idea what the topic is
Carry on


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I would warn everyone to stay on topic, however I have no idea what the topic is
> Carry on



Point taken 

Welcome OP to TPU (if OP is for reals )


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I would warn everyone to stay on topic, however I have no idea what the topic is
> Carry on



just need to break you in you will get used to it eventually


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I would warn everyone to stay on topic, however I have no idea what the topic is
> Carry on





I think the topic is "hello" and is the OP a legitimate google rep, lol.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> While you are waiting with bated breath for the outcome of this tense stand-off to see if the OP is legit, go read my Friday Night Editoral on NPU and make some comments there.
> 
> Yeah, cheap plug.



Good read... Dean.

That being said and to stay on topic, I kinda feel moronized by my new shiny Nexus 7.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 6, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Good read... Dean.



The bit about the auto GPS devices being dangerous is why I feel they should be designed so the map only shows when you're stopped.

Anyways, if this claimed Google rep really IS legit, I think it would be his/her onus to acknowledge that had they handled their introduction to the forum properly through staff channels, the whole bit about trolling wouldn't have come up.

Personally I can't imagine how anyone hired as rep for an outfit as integral to the internet as Google is would not understand such things. Makes you wonder how concerned those working on security (or even PR) at Google are.


----------



## qubit (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, still no title for our alleged "google rep". A real one could have sorted this out in 5 minutes with w1zz, so I reckon this is an epic troll.

Hey, look how many posts there are speculating about this! I'm impressed.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2013)

And the Saturday night Mystery continues......
Edit: Mystery comedy!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2013)

How interesting. So what's google doing nowadays?


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a bad feeling about this thread...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

almighty google rep! are you real?? wait what? no one actually picked the name "google" all those years? lol


----------



## McSteel (Jan 6, 2013)

What's truly impressive to me is that OP actually managed to hook some people (all mods and several regulars) into choosing manners over common sense.

While this may be a good thing from a socio-functional standpoint, it is nevertheless baffling how such an obvious troll is given tons of leeway simply because of his (no girls on teh intarwebs) claimed affiliation. Is Google truly so deserving? Or any other big business, for that matter?


----------



## qubit (Jan 6, 2013)

What this troll thread still doing active in General Software? Shouldn't it be in GN and closed by now?


----------



## Drone (Jan 6, 2013)

If you talk to Go..ogle, yr searchin'; If Google talks to you, you have schizophrenia.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Now, I'm kinda curious myself as to whether OP's legit.......kinda intriguing waiting for someone to confirm or refute.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 6, 2013)

That awkward moment when you are talking to google.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Now, I'm kinda curious myself as to whether OP's legit.......kinda intriguing waiting for someone to confirm or refute.



totally a troll.


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## craigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Martin Solveig & Dragonette - Hello (Official Shor...


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 6, 2013)

62 posts of FAIL!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 6, 2013)

Google returns... Hello Google, how are you?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2013)

So why post as a rep? Are you willing to answer questions? Want to get feedback?


----------



## qubit (Jan 6, 2013)

Jetster said:


> So why post as a rep? Are you willing to answer questions? Want to get feedback?



It's just a troll. Notice how its kept quiet after making a couple of posts and let us ramble on about it? This fail thread really should be closed by now and moved to General Nonesense.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello.

I represent Generalnonsense.net, if you want to continue this you're all welcome to represent Google together there.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2013)

Since you couldn't provide any sufficient proof of your Google affiliation, I fixed your account for you.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Since you couldn't provide any sufficient proof of your Google affiliation, I fixed your account for you.



Now that"s more like it!!


----------



## qubit (Jan 6, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Since you couldn't provide any sufficient proof of your Google affiliation, I fixed your account for you.



But why change it from google to altavista? 

Knew that user was a troll, lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2013)

Because AltraVista is like the cesspit of search engines.  If he is a google rep, he's probably raging harder at this than the bing "scroogled" commercials.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 6, 2013)

qubit said:


> It's just a troll. Notice how its kept quiet after making a couple of posts and let us ramble on about it? This fail thread really should be closed by now and moved to General Nonesense.



New avatar, nice!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2013)

McSteel said:


> What's truly impressive to me is that OP actually managed to hook some people (all mods and several regulars) into choosing manners over common sense.
> 
> While this may be a good thing from a socio-functional standpoint, it is nevertheless baffling how such an obvious troll is given tons of leeway simply because of his (no girls on teh intarwebs) claimed affiliation. Is Google truly so deserving? Or any other big business, for that matter?



I can answer a few questions for you McSteel;

*Did the mods believe this person was from Google*
No. If you could see our internal discussion you would agree.

*Why choose manners over common sense?*
It's our job to treat people with good manners as long as they do not break any of the forum rules. This person broke no rules.

*Why did the thread remain open?*
As a weekend CCT. That would be "Crap Containment Thread". We use them to keep all the thread crapping in one place and hopefully out of other threads. They usually work fairly well.


----------

